# How does this Craftsman Plane look? Good deal for first plane?



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello all, 
Wanted to ask some of you seasoned hand plane veterans to take a look at this plane.

Its for sale on craigslist nearby and looks to be in great shape.
This would be my first plane. 
What do you guys think?
Do you see anything that concerns you?

The seller is asking $30 but has already admitted that he would be willing to accept lower. What would be a "gloatable" price to offer?

The ad reads--Nice Craftsman plane! Same size as Stanley no. 5
Excellent condition!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks nice
$20 to $30 is reasonable. 
Make sure that there is not crack.
Be ready to spend several hours to fine tune is before you can really use it.
Make sure that it has an adjustable frog. That the part holding the blade can be move back and forth.
You probably can find a Bailey or a Stanley for the same price and they are more desirable for collectioners.
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/tuningmetalbenchplanesfortherestofus.aspx

http://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/plane_tune.shtml


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

A good #5 is an great first plane to own. This one is in nice shape and is priced well. Any chance that's made by Millers Falls gang? Ask what he'd take for it. $20 would be great.

It looks like it may need to be flattened, but some sand paper adhered to a flat surface will make short work of it…..I'd start at ~ 100 grit and work up to as fine as you want to go.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd second this…about $20…not much more than that.

Tuning will be essential to make using the plane enjoyable. I almost threw out my garage sale # 5 because I was frustrated with it. I felt like i was digging holes in the wood…

After you buy it stop into your local hardware store - Home Depot, Lowes, Menards, whatever. Get a Package of 4" wide belt sander belts - I like Diablo. Get 80 Grit and 120 Grit. Also pick up the flattest 12×12 piece of granite tile you can find (about $5), and some spray adhesive - like 3M Super.

When you get home cut the seam out of one 80 Grit and one 120 Grit so that you have two long sheets. Spray the back of the belts and let them get tacky, then stick to the piece of granite/tile. Now you can mark up the sole of the plane with a sharpie and go to town! First on the 80 until all of the marker is gone consistently (now it's flat), repeat on the 120 to slightly polish. You can go higher with other grits if you want, but it really won't help/harm the kind of work you will do with a # 5.

Good luck! Check back in and let us know if you picked it up!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Watch Paul Sellers flattening his plane, his method it the best:





In fact watch Paul Sellers for everything you would want to learn, in my opinion he is the very best teacher around, subscribe to his channel.

Paul Sellers shows how to flatten and shape the sole of a bench plane. This technique is the first step once you have bought a new bench plane or have acquired a used plane. without this fairly simple step woodworking planes may not function correctly and may even damage projects or surfaces that you are working on. Also check out this video on sharpening a plane: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvTcRe... . To find out more about Paul Sellers or the projects he is involved with visit http://paulsellers.com .


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

B2 - great video! Pretty much the same method with a little more detail. I agree, I really enjoy Paul sellers.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

nah! forget about it…..

THIS is what u need


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

A gloatable price for a later model Craftsman jack would be $5. Can't tell by the pics, but I doubt the one above has a frog adjustment screw. It's not a show stopper, but there are so many vintage planes that have it, so many, that I wouldn't buy one that is without. You'll use it only a few times, but it's a key attribute in fettling planes.

I'd suggest you look into getting one completely refurbished / restored from LJ's own Don W (http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale/). He's refurbed hundreds, and all are top notch. Comes with support, too, via the Handplanes of your Dreams thread.

Good luck!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree that $20 would be the most you should pay for it. I think Scott is correct and that it was made by Millers Falls. Once you get it cleaned and tuned, it should make a really nice user.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ +1 on what Fransico says, too. That's a nice, vintage jack.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Paul Sellers is DaMan - he gives away so much knowledge for free.

Personally, I wouldn't bother with a Craftsman, especially a #5 Jack. There are Stanley #5's everywhere and usually in that same $ range.

Having said that, if you want to learn how to true up a plane without worrying that you might be ruining it, then you have a good candidate there.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I wouldn't pay more than $10 for a Craftsman #5 since you can get good Stanley Bailey #5 planes for pretty cheap. Actually, I'd pass on the Craftsman and get a vintage Bailey instead.

Edit: Actually, I just realized I said almost the same thing Richard just said.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd offer $10, hope you can get it for $15 tops or just walk away. It could be a good user (probably made my millers falls).

Also the screw that holds the cap iron is also Phillips. Make sure that's original. I've seen plenty of hand planes with phillips (knob, tote and frog) screws, but I don't ever remember that particular screw being Phillips. But it could be original, just check it before buying it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looka about the same as a Craftsman #4 I had last year









Wasn't too bad a little plane either









I paid around $10 for this one…


----------



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ditto on bandits comment, I've got the same no. 4 as well, Its not as good as a stanley, but not a bad plane either. I would probably try to get $15-20 for it.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope you have better luck with Craftsman planes than me. I have several and I can't get a ribbon out of any of them without catching due to chatter. After a while I got tired of trying to get it straight and started only buying Stanley Bailey hopefully with sweetheart blades. Planing is hard enough without having to fight the plane.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The problem with that Russell, craftsman never made a plane, so they are all just a sargent, stanley or millers falls (i think that's about it) with a craftsman name stuck on them. Just like those brands, get the older ones and they are great, get the not so old ones they are so-so, get the new ones and they suck!.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I understand Don. I'm getting them at low prices so I don't have high hopes for them and after all, how many number 4s do I need? That no5 I got from you is one sweet plane.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

My First hand plane was a craftsman just like that and it was junk. I think you would be better served to look for an old stanley #5. Better made IMO…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A Handyman #1205 in action.









About the same as a Craftsman #5.


----------

